# Meow



## good2hug (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi i am good2hug i love science and astronomy so so much. I have a himmilayin Kitty named Mr.Bean.


----------



## Ravenstar (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey there cant wait to be more of friends! ^_^


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Post some pictures if you can :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Good2Hug! Would love to see pictures of Mr. Bean!


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

welcome to the kitty [email protected]!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to you and Mr Bean


----------

